# Help Me Shine a Light on This Enwell



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 3, 2022)

So I picked up this vintage Enwell light for my Corvette last week for cheap; and part of the reason it was so cheap was because it was missing not only it's secondary bulb, but also the socket.  There appear to be no identifying marks on the body, nor can I find any reference online.  Do any of you fine folks happen to know the approximate vintage of said light, where someone might find replacement parts for it, and also, how in hell does the battery (or batteries) fit?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 3, 2022)

Looks generator powered to me


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 3, 2022)

Found this... External Battery or generator...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/275289313068?campid=5335809022
Also this....









						Vintage Enwell Deluxe Bike Generator Light Set - bicycle parts - by...
					

For sale is a Vintage Enwell Deluxe Bike Generator Light Set



					philadelphia.craigslist.org


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 3, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks generator powered to me



So that wire protruding from the case is for a generator, and not a ground wire for the battery.  Well, damn.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 3, 2022)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Found this... External Battery or generator...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/275289313068?campid=5335809022
> Also this....
> ...



Thanks for this, sure like that light and generator set from Craigslist.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 3, 2022)

Put in an 12 volt LED bulb and  and run it off of a 9 volt battery inside the shell.  Works well and I've done it several times.  You can also add an LED flasher unit from AliExpress, which I've also done.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 3, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Put in an 12 volt LED bulb and  and run it off of a 9 volt battery inside the shell.  Works well and I've done it several times.  You can also add an LED flasher unit from AliExpress, which I've also done.



I'd like to try that, thanks; you think I'd be able to find instructions and/or a diagram for a conversion like that online?


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 3, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> I'd like to try that, thanks; you think I'd be able to find instructions and/or a diagram for a conversion like that online?



I guess I could just do a Google, couldn't I.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 3, 2022)

It's really simple- use a new two wire socket, run the wiring through the original switch (if it still works) and you are there.  the original system used the bike frame for the ground connection so you have to isolate that.


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 3, 2022)

> It's really simple-




Oh, you've not seen me working with electricity.  Let's just say we have a love/hate relationship.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 3, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Put in an 12 volt LED bulb and  and run it off of a 9 volt battery inside the shell.  Works well and I've done it several times.  You can also add an LED flasher unit from AliExpress, which I've also done.






soddruntlestuntle said:


> I guess I could just do a Google, couldn't I.






Andrew Gorman said:


> It's really simple- use a new two wire socket, run the wiring through the original switch (if it still works) and you are there.  the original system used the bike frame for the ground connection so you have to isolate that.



I bought these for a similar project I'm working on....

9 V Battery Clip Connector


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 3, 2022)

I used cheapies from AliExpress. Bayonet bulb sockets with pigtails, flasher unit, multi-LED bulbs and a USAF surplus toggle switch from sciplus.com .And now I can't find the flasher units... You have to set the blink rate up by pressing some buttons on the tiny, flexible 2"X 3/8" plastic covered controller before screwing the lamp together, but the end result is pretty slick and a lot safer than a wan generator bulb that burns out when you hit 20MPH. It would be nice to change the blink rate from outside the light shell but I haven't figured out a mechanical way to do that. An Arduino circuit and a USB port could do that, but you'd have to plug your iPhone into it.  A teenager could design the circuit in their sleep.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 3, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> I'd like to try that, thanks; you think I'd be able to find instructions and/or a diagram for a conversion like that online?


----------



## soddruntlestuntle (Aug 3, 2022)

rustystone2112 said:


> View attachment 1674286



Now THAT'S a schematic I can understand.  Thanks!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 3, 2022)

soddruntlestuntle said:


> Now THAT'S a schematic I can understand.  Thanks!



If you use an LED most of them have a reverse polarity and that means  the positive and negative are reversed so the wires need to be reversed at the bulb


----------

